# locker for the front



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking at driveways that require plowing uphill on basic residential's

3" accumulation average storms.

the roads are usually full of snow, slush and 
sometimes ice- 24/7 through 6 months of the year.
4.2 auto 
3.73 gears front D30 rear D35 stock
I was wondering what may work part time, or is it a good idea?
And I may change gears to 4.56 per plowmeister {thanks miestro}


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

For the front if you have the budget, a selectable locker such as an ARB, Auburn ECTED or OX locker. This allows for normal daily driving and a fully locked front for when you really need the traction.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Also try some SNOW tires NOT all season. I use BLIZZAK and have drives that I have to push snow up hill the tires are fabulous.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dustball;728576 said:


> For the front if you have the budget, a selectable locker such as an ARB, Auburn ECTED or OX locker. This allows for normal daily driving and a fully locked front for when you really need the traction.


Ditto I have ARBs Love them. dont use them much for plowing and need them less. see above post.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an Aussie Locker in the front D30 of my Cherokee. It made a huge difference in plowing uphill and pushing back snowpiles over downgrades. Before the Aussie, I was always getting stuck because of lack of rearend traction (not locked, one wheel drive). The Aussie is easy to install, because it does not require you to reset gear/bearing backlash. The Aussie is transparent when in 2WD, except for a minor clicking sound when going around corners. Here's their site: http://aussielocker.com/

Fran


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

theplowmeister;728802 said:


> Also try some SNOW tires NOT all season. I use BLIZZAK and have drives that I have to push snow up hill the tires are fabulous.


I have to agree with Plowmeister - you would not believe the difference SNOW tires will make over AT tires. Like night & day difference!

Tires are easier and cheaper than a locker too!

J-Quad


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

A couple of things - do NOT lock the Dana 35 in the rear.... they are much more susceptible to breakage that way. if you are going to lock the D30 in the front, get a selectable - not a cheap full time. non-selectibles are fine in 2WD - but once you hit the 4wd, steering becomes very difficult.

Just more opinions....


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

if I do work on the D35 I may check out a super 35 kit. Not sure what all it will do though. And if need be the tubes will be welded.

I do have a question an ARB.
Being in many days of -30 temps {allbeit mostly windchill} the D30 already sees alot of snot-cicles so,
Will an ARB freeze up?

As far as pulling gears I have no problem doing that as I replaced the front seals, After a few cans of PB blaster getting nuts and bolts off it was a breeze.

Tires- I'm on the lookout for a shop for siping my current 235's. For future I am looking at Nokian, or Blizzak. I have one road on my current route< yes I use a thrower> that every time the front will not hook up. Tthe heep will always be nose diving through the intersection instead of turning. I just gas it and pray...LOL Also I would not want the front to be locked at those paticular moments..YIKES so yes a good set of snow/ice tires are a must.

Thanks for the reply's...and opinions are welcome too.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

JeepTJ;728806 said:


> I have an Aussie Locker in the front D30 of my Cherokee. It made a huge difference in plowing uphill and pushing back snowpiles over downgrades. Before the Aussie, I was always getting stuck because of lack of rearend traction (not locked, one wheel drive). The Aussie is easy to install, because it does not require you to reset gear/bearing backlash. The Aussie is transparent when in 2WD, except for a minor clicking sound when going around corners. Here's their site: http://aussielocker.com/
> 
> Fran


I agree 100%, I love my aussie locker in my front axle. Its invisable in 2wd and works great when needed. Nothing wrong with putting something like an aussie in the D35, the axle isn't as bad as everyone says it is. I ran an lockright locker, like the aussie, in my D35 for a few years in my TJ on 33" tires and I wheeled it pretty hard but smart. I also run a welded D35 in my comanche plow truck that gets beat on pretty good during the summer months with 33" tires, havent broke that yet either. Stick with 33" and smaller tires the 35 is just fine...

I have never talked with anyone that owned an ARB and liked it. There is way to much to go wrong at the worst possible times, and it usually does. The simpler something is usually the more reliable it is.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cocco78;731774 said:


> I have never talked with anyone that owned an ARB and liked it. There is way to much to go wrong at the worst possible times, and it usually does. The simpler something is usually the more reliable it is.


I'll talk to you!

Ive had ARBs since 1993 the early D35 ARBs had 2 spider gears and were prone to breakage but they ironed that out in 95 or 6. Ive put about 375K on my ARBs and had 1 airline brake and one set of seals go bad. Thats it. You can also try mass4x4fun he has ARBs.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I just wanted to know about the front.D30 and using lockers of some type.

One question I wanted to know is, will an ARB air line freeze up?
----------------------
As far as the D35 that's a myth all in itself. Everyone wheels their heep a little different.
I have 3.73 gears and if you research ratio's mine will handle 33" tires no problem, but I bet I can still mangle the the rear drivetrain one way or another from abuse...now define abuse.
Like I said in post #8 if I do work on the D35 I'll throw in a super 35 kit and weld the tubes. Then I can throw some additional stress at it and not worry about abuse ...........by any definition.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

unit28;732216 said:


> I just wanted to know about the front.D30 and using lockers of some type.
> 
> One question I wanted to know is, will an ARB air line freeze up?
> ----------------------
> ...


I've never had or heard of lines freezing.
the supper kit still leaves the original ring gear that will become the weakest link.
but ya the D35 is fine for plowing.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

dana made a unit called a powerlock years ago - not sure if they still make it. i have a dana 30 front end under an old cj5 with a powerlock in it. a powerlock is stronger, more agressive, more reliable, and rebuilt easier than a limited slip, but is not a true locker. i have them in the front and rear of my jeep and they made a huge improvement in plowing over the stock open differentials. the dana 30's in the newer jeeps may have differences from the old ones that would not allow for a powerlock, but i don't know. 
i'd look into this to see if its an option for you.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Easy and cheap fix for uphill steep driveway plowing, is to get yourself a set of v-bar reinforced snow chains for all four wheels. If you ony get two chains, chain your front, that is where the weight is. Back up the driveway for your passes, as your plow and engine are the heaviest part of the jeep, so let them "hang" downhill in front of you. 

Nothing will stop you when in motion, and nothing will keep you moving when you want to stop better than a set of v-bar reinforced chains.

The problem is that most guys do not understand the proper way to plow with chains. You start off with the lowest gear that will get you moving. Do not slip your clutch, and do not spin your wheels. Once moving, you upshift your transmission as soon as possible, then continue moving until that push is done. Don't spin the wheels needlessly, you just need enough traction for your starting forward motion that will get you going.

I have written extensively on this site about the benefits of snow chains. Do a search and you will find a encylopedia full of good hints from someone who has "been there, done that" for years and years.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I'll leave the chains up to the experts. And pointing all the weight back down hill? If I have to shove snow off the side<middle of the drive> which I will in most places, after I'm in the lawn backing back up hill wil be a pain. ,,,we get alot of snow, and have to deal with sidewalks.

I'll be backdragging it like everyone else does because I'm sure if that wasn't the best way to do it then ...well ya know. Not saying it won't work nor am I doubting you, but I don't see it happening in a very efficient mannor.


----------



## busydaddy (Jan 11, 2009)

as to lockers a locked (detroit locker ) in rear makes a nice truck harder to drive. Short wheelbase will make a normal turn on a slippery surface a "tail wagging affair " Arb or other "good " quality on off lockers are the way to go just my 2cents worth.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ran ARB,s for about 6 yrs. hunting, deep snow, cat huntin, no freeze ups, chains are a must on my skid steer. Dont need em on my 37" iroks.


----------

